# My Turbo Levo Demo has me blown away!



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

What I mean is...I am pretty much looking at the overall concept of MTN Biking and how it should be done.

I am just amazed how awesome the bike really is. The bike took me places I have never been before.

And it's still a great workout. Got 21 miles out of a full battery with a bunch of Techy Long Climbs.

Awesome!!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! They are pretty insane, aren't they.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

For years i hauled my wife around on a tandem, it was back breaking work,way harder than solo biking. I'd pretty much given up on riding with her when the Levo ebikes came on the scene. My wife tried one and we were sold.

We're on our second Levo, got the FSR this time.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

So glad you have joined the electrical fun!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> For years i hauled my wife around on a tandem, it was back breaking work,way harder than solo biking. I'd pretty much given up on riding with her when the Levo ebikes came on the scene. My wife tried one and we were sold.
> 
> We're on our second Levo, got the FSR this time.


I also got one for my wife. She likes the traction of the wide tires, and can ride with my son and I without exhausting herself. We're doing a family mini-vacation this weekend at Sedona. She's looking forward to riding!


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

I have also realized we have Anti E-Bike Nazis. Huge amounts of negative sentiment around these bikes. What gives?


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

I too was blown away. It felt just like a bicycle. Only it took the sting out of the long climbs. It was one of the most fun I've had on a bicycle riding regular trails. I was stoked to ride it even on rides where it was 20% down and 80% up. Hope the hate and misunderstanding calms down and everyone can enjoy it too. Would be a shame it got banished into history simply over a lack of understanding and people's inability to share.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Afun said:


> I have also realized we have Anti E-Bike Nazis. Huge amounts of negative sentiment around these bikes. What gives?


 Illegal to ride for the most part where I ride( MA) Lots of trail conflicts in my area with user groups, mt bikes, hikers, dog walkers and horsey folks. Lots of people, on limited trails. Many areas of the US have plenty of space and less people, less user conflicts.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, it's reinvigorated my love of mountain biking.Doing rides and climbing places I'd have never considered before.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Pain Freak said:


> Yeah, it's reinvigorated my love of mountain biking.Doing rides and climbing places I'd have never considered before.


 Great post +1


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

LOL yeah and your just getting started my e biked changed my life for the better , why no I don't think they will catch on I mean why would they ?? . I have found I ride slower down hills now and stopping or slowing down for a hiker is no big deal it even gives me a chance to say hi and nod to them , and now you may find your fav part of a trail is now a up hill section .


----------

